# Heck of a way to find a silver lining....



## j d worthington (Aug 31, 2007)

Hurricane unearthed 18th-century cannons in Mexico - Yahoo! News

Title: "Hurricane unearthed 18th-century cannons in Mexico", from Reuters, datelined Wed., Aug. 29, 2007.


----------



## Talysia (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow, what a thing to find!  I can't imagine a beachcomber finding anything like that on the coast near where I live, but anything is possible, after all.


----------



## PTeppic (Sep 1, 2007)

Didn't they find some major stuff on, or just off, the coast after the Boxing Day tsunami a couple of years back?


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 1, 2007)

Skara Brae (5000 year old settlement) in Orkney was only discovered after a major storm. Great for the archeologists, not so good for the folk stuck in the middle of it.


----------

